# Venice Trip...only boat to fish on Sunday



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

We were the only boat to fish on Sunday...Seas were 8-10 with the occasional 12 footer but it wasnt too bad. We ran about 45 miles and started chunking, we caught a couple 40 pd kings right of the bat and after about 20 minutes the bonito showed up then it was game on. The first drift we caught 1 fish, the next we caught 2 fish. We also caught 2 on the following drift and the final drift we put 3 in the boat with the last weighing 165.6pds. Not to bad for a 30 knot north wind.



The first two pictures are of the catch and the third is a picture of Jason Lifting the 165pdr (i think its the boat record tuna now). If anyone out there hasnt fished on the MotherLode you should, The Captain is a first class guy and knows how to catch anything that swims...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

excellent ass whupping of tuna right there


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

You guys sure earned those fish! Great job. I've been trying to get out to Venice but the Weather sucks. Do you have any contact info for the Captain? Thanks in advance. Steve


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow! nice tuna slapdown


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW nice catch. 10 seas?? I do not know if I could stand up in that kinda mess.


----------



## billfishintimecg (Feb 18, 2009)

Hell yeah Travis!!! Pretty work!!!! :clap


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

Damn nice fish......and in 8-12's. You have my respect. Congrats!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice Tuna!!! You Earned those!!! :clap :clap


----------

